# AFAW's now in stock !!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Order just arrived.

13' Beach, factory Casting and blank.

13' Surf, factory Casting and blank.

13'4" Match factory Casting.

10'9" Uptide factory Spinning and Casting.

11' Estuary factory Spinning.

I also have the *6NBAIT* rods in stock.

11, 12 & 13' factory Casting rods!!!!

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

tommy . 6nbait how much??
does 13' work with any known reducer??

price? take paypal? please PM me, as i know these threads can get cluttered fast.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

11' - 164.99
12' - 179.99
13' - 199.99

I just tried one of the standard AFAW reducers and it would not fit. These rods have a pretty narrow diameter butt so a reducer should not be needed for grip. 

Tommy


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*6N bait*

Tommy have the Estuary and 13' Beach but the 6 N Bait seems to fill a hole. How much for the factory rod and the blank. Will probably go with the later. Philly Jack


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Phiily Jack,

6nbaits are only available as a factory built rod. 

Tommy


----------

